# 12 acres W/ huge barn, NEAR OCEAN - WA



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

A 1932 home on just shy of 12 acres with a cabin and 72x48 INSULATED & WIRED barn with hay loft and 3 stalls. A gorgeous panoramic view, listed as 2 bedroom due to septic but is really a 5 bedroom. Seven minutes from the ocean - fish for perch, go crabbing or bring your horses to the beach! Check out the link for more info. We want to get out of here so we can move to Tennesee and buy more acreage: 

http://www.windermere.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Listing.ListingDetail&ListingID=17420321


----------

